# ***Friday Pics***



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Low tide yesterday morning. I still managed to get a couple small flounder and a 21" redfish.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

coming over the causeway one evening


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

La Jolla cove in San Diego last Saturday









Baby girl on second at ULL last night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

New toy









Sent from my LG-H443 using Tapatalk


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A few random shots.


----------



## softball fan (Oct 28, 2011)

Geaux Cajuns! Great picture, My daughter will be attending there next year playing volleyball great schoolu


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

A few from Sagedowne last weekend.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Visited a shop in the UK last week that specialized in TVRs and stuffing small block V8s in them. Car in third from last pic was scary fast, 600ish horsepower. Not sure what the deal was with the camo BMW, looked neat though.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Always love running across a colony of texas red ants


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great low tide photo


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

The smell of money early this Friday. If you look close enough, top 2 breakers are burnt up and subsequently, the buss bars behind them as well.

Good Friday to all 2coolers!!!:clover:


----------



## hammerin'fish (May 22, 2009)

Adopted a new pup earlier this week....he is a mix with a few different breeds but he will be a big boy considering those paws.


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

Well.. She isn't skeered of water.


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

*few fish pics*

my buddies 33" trout (yes, it was caught in the water; )...and a few other fish pics and a selfie of the family.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A few more traditional folding knives

Canal Street Cutlery (Now Defunct) Pinch Lockback, white bone scales










Moore Make Lonestar special trapper in polished white bone. The shield on the other side is the state of TX










Schatt & Morgan Barlow in Stag, D2 tool steel blades










Great Eastern Cutlery, Northfield Brand Grindling split back Whittler in Stag. This one is pretty unique in that there is a single backspring with one end split in two for the two smaller blades. Much more common to use two separate springs with a liner between them, and have them both bear on the main blade together.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

That time of year. Been traveling to Marshall Tx every weekend in Feb. to watch games.
Really cool to see the progress he's made from catching to playing a position he's never played before.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Jul 3, 2012)

Lesto said:


> Well.. She isn't skeered of water.


Awesome pic! Get it framed!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Lesto said:


> Well.. She isn't skeered of water.


Best photo I've seen in a long time, I Love It. I tried to give you some green but it won't let me.

OBTW I'm going to steal you pic for my background photo!!! Well done sir


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> That time of year. Been traveling to Marshall Tx every weekend in Feb. to watch games.
> Really cool to see the progress he's made from catching to playing a position he's never played before.


That's awesome! Hope to get to see him play in the next couple weeks!


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

A friend's first endeavor into knife making


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The moon this week
A few from Sargent last weekend
My niece's birthday this week. I got her a fishing pole, tackle box, and some pink lures. Her favorite is the pink flash Egret wedgetails, she said she will catch a big one on that. I can't wait till it warms up so I can take them fishing.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Couple of pic's of a few local turkey's that hang around our place. I had to stop for them this morning because they were crossing the road in front of me so I took a few pic's of them. "I brake for turkey's".



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Deep fryer saved from a One Shell demo some years back. Changed up the 208 volt 3-phase taps to 240 volt single phase and it works like a champ.

Mini corn dawgs and french fries at a swim meet.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Can only load one pic at a time on the tablet.


----------



## Mike.Bellamy (Aug 8, 2009)

These 2 have taken to each other really well and I wanted to share this picture. I look forward to Friday pictures every week even though I do not participate very often. You'd think she was his mother but they only met last week.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Awesome pics today 2coolers !! Especially the dogs . Thanks
for sharing and have a super weekend !!


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

New skiff for charters!!!! A Hells Bay Marquesa!!! SNOOK BEWARE!!!









Blue phase bull dolphin









Reverse curve snook!!


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

The doggie pic's are especially wonderful-thanks for posting!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Pic from my wife somewhere in Houston










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bullitt4439 (Sep 18, 2014)

rollin in the bullitt
marine buddy's first trout and red from this summer
twin 24's on back to back casts
some kind of banded pigeon that landed on my back porch


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I tried to give you some green but it won't let me.


I got him for you.

I agree. That's the best picture that I have seen in a while lol. That "Hey look, I swam" look on that pup's face is priceless!

If I didn't have an almost 3 year old Lab at the house with the memory of puppy hell still fresh in my mind, I'd go buy another 

Duke approves of your puppy.

TH


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Our two cats
Gus in his preferred position on the couch
Theo contemplating something.....
Jax and his ball
Gus and a mouthful


----------



## tcbayman (Apr 27, 2006)

My new toy


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

elkhunter49 said:


> Best photo I've seen in a long time, I Love It. I tried to give you some green but it won't let me.
> 
> OBTW I'm going to steal you pic for my background photo!!! Well done sir


I gave em some green.
Gotta love them yellow labs.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Dexter. We bought him from a 2cooler for our 3year-old daughter for Christmas, I swear he gains a pound a day at least! He's a mix between a French and Bull Mastiff, great dog, extremely well behaved and laid back.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Sticking to the theme....*

My photogenic pup...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

My very first dog, Sally. She was half Irish Setter and half Lab. 

The second one is from last week at the track. I won the race on the starting line, which was a good thing. Roland's truck is about 2 seconds faster than mine with the setup I was running last weekend. It's always fun to spend a day at the track.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

Table I built out of reclaimed wood from a house built in Galveston in 1926.

she sleeps like this often...

They left me no room!!

Sorry about the sideways pics, now I can't edit them either


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

is that a black mouth cur?


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

POC Fishin' Gal said:


> is that a black mouth cur?


 Both are Danes they just don't have their ears cropped. The fawn is about 165lbs and the merle is only 1 1/2 years old and about 135lbs


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Baclif the other day.


----------



## gvmtcheez (Dec 14, 2011)

Another pic of Dexter from yesterday.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Fat Boys


----------



## Chuck06R1 (Apr 7, 2015)

Profish00 said:


> Fat Boys


Is that right now?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Friday Eats*

Take a guess,


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Chuck06R1 said:


> Is that right now?


yesterday, but not changed much


----------



## Steelersfan (May 21, 2004)

*..*

Kids enjoying a day of sledding after a good snowfall....

My son's Dek Hockey team after winning the session championship last fall (7-9 yr olds)


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

cubera said:


> Baclif the other day.


I like how the sky is as "flat" as the flat. Cool pics.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

One of my superstars brought this autographed flag from The Annika 

An AJGA event in Orlando,,, Annika and Madi signed it for me


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Ball is life.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

hammerin'fish said:


> Adopted a new pup earlier this week....he is a mix with a few different breeds but he will be a big boy considering those paws.


He'll be a good one. Sweet lookin pup.


----------



## rat race (Aug 10, 2006)

Really!?!?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## apbubba (Jul 25, 2007)

If I were on a swat team I would want nothing less.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

This morning east 
bay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

wow! Thanks


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Took a cruise on carnival magic down to key west. Had the camera with me so i snapped some shots.

Also my daughters first ride in a buggy without a carseat. Already having men push her around. Im screwed.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Saturday morning - smoking up the hood.*

Saturday morning smoking up the hood with a Marshmellow smoker.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

rat race said:


> Really!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better than scrapping it or leaving it overseas.

--------------

We never become who God created us to be trying to be like everybody else.


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

*Dance pics of our oldest daughter.*

Contest season is finally over. We had a blast watching our daughter dance.


----------

